

How to build FreeBSD EC2 images - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2014-02-16-FreeBSD-EC2-build.html

======
pirateking
Thanks for writing this up and all your work in the area! I was struggling
with getting FreeBSD running on a cloud server last year when I came across
your original EC2 defenestration post. I ended up using Rackspace once they
added FreeBSD support, but they do not support 10.0 yet. I will have to play
around with building my own image on EC2 using your provided code!

------
miles932
Outstanding work here Colin. This rocks, I hope we'll be able to do more
together soon!

